#  Erste Hilfe >   Fehler bei erster Hilfe möglich? >

## Zahnfee75

Hey,
muss mal von meinem heutigen Erlebnis berichten, welches mich sehr beschäftigt.
 Ich bin heute in eine ziemlich dramatische Situation hineingeraten. 
Während eines Restaurantbesuches kam eine Bedienung herausgerannt und schrie nach einer Ärztin, da eine ältere Dame (um die 80 wie ich hinterher erfuhr) zusammengebrochen ist.
Bin dahin geflitzt und sah sie in den Armen ihrer Tochter. Völlig blau angelaufen, Krämpfe, Atemnot.
Da ich nun mal sehr selten- bis jetzt sage und schreibe 2 Mal-erste Hilfe leisten musste, war ich etwas verunsichert.
Ich habe als erstes die Atmung und den Puls überprüft.
Kein Puls,keine Atmung...
Habe ihr als erstes den Zahnersatz herausgenommen. ich weiss nicht ob es richtig war oder nicht, ich bin da nicht so routiniert. Die stabile Seitenlage habe ich übersprungen, ich meine die Frau hat nicht geatmet....
Kopf in den Nacken und beatmet. Mund zu Nase im Wechsel mit Herzdruckmassage, bis die Dame plötzlich anfing zu husten und selbstständig zu atmen. Die Wangen bekamen wieder etwas Farbe. In diesem Moment kam der Notarzt und ich habe ihn über den Zustand der Frau informiert.
Geschockt war ich über seine Reaktion, ich könne doch nicht mal eben so selbstständig eine "Wiederbelebung" durchführen.
Halloooo :Huh?: ? Blaues Gesicht, blaue Lippen, keine Atmung? Was kann man falsch machen wenn man Sauerstoff in Form einer Mund-zu-Nase- Beatmung macht :Huh?: 
Und wenn man versucht bei nicht vorhandenem Puls/Herzschlag mit Hilfe der Herzdruckmassage wieder etwas in Gang zu bringen.
Die Tochter der alten Dame hat mich im nachhinein informiert, das Ihre Mutter einen Schlaganfall erlitten hat.
Traurig übrigens meine Erfahrung hinsichtlich nicht erfolgter Bemühungen anderer Gäste im Restaurant. Meiner Meinung nach ist erste Hilfe nicht nur Sache von Medizinern. Es hat nicht ein Mensch Anstalten gemacht oder sich erhoben um mal zu schauen ob Hilfe gebraucht wird.
Ich schreibe dies hier, da mir dieses Erlebnis nicht aus dem Kopf geht und ich immer wieder überlege, ob ich wohl etwas falsch gemacht habe. Mir fehlt wie gesagt-trotz einiger erste-Hilfe-Seminare-die Routine....
Danke fürs lesen.
Grüsse von der Zahnfee

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du hast das richtig gemacht!
Kein Puls/ Atmung also Reanimation! 
Keine Ahnung was der Notarzt für einen Tag hatte? 
Die Dame verdankt dir ihr weiters Leben!  
Grundsätzlich gilt in der ersten Hilfe, wer nichts tut macht den größten Fehler. 
Das dir als Zahnmedizinierin die Routine fehlt glaube ich gerne. Dabei hast du dein Sache gut gemacht.
Ich hab es an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben, über den Fernsehbeitrag von Quarks&co.
Viele trauen sich das Helfen nicht zu andere schieben die Verantwortung einfach weiter.

----------


## SabiMa

Ja, wie ich schon im anderen Thread schrieb, muss man die Handposition beachten, sonst kann es zu Rippenbruch oder ähnliche Schäden kommen. Sonst hast du das Richtige gemacht! Gratuliere! Ende gut, alles gut!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Die Rippen knacksen (fast) immer.
Das ist meine Erfahrung.
Wenn es der Patient erfolgreich reanimiert wird, wird es Ihn nicht weiter stören.  :Zwinker:

----------


## cappuccinomum

Also erstmal Zahnfee - auch von mir ein anerkennendes Lächeln und einen festen Händedruck - das hast Du sehr gut gemacht!!! 
Und ganz ehrlich, Sabima - wenn man gerade bei der Laien-Ersten-Hilfe soviel Wert auf die genaue Stellung der Hände bei der HDM legt, dann werden NOCH weniger helfen - so nach dem Motto, ehe ich was falsche mache, mach ich lieber nix... 
Ich nehm doch gerne einen Rippenbruch in Kauf, wenn ich dadurch noch weiterleben darf!! 
Die ERC-Richtlinien sind gerade deswegen für den Laien vereinfacht worden, damit wieder mehr helfen und die Hemmschwelle sinkt!!! 
Auch wenn bei der Ersten Hilfe etwas falsch läuft, Rippen brechen oder sonstiges passiert - dafür wird KEINER belangt - hilft man aber NICHT, kann man wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung zu hohen Geldstrafen oder gar bis zu nem Jahr Freiheitsstrafe belangt werden, wenn ich das noch richtig im KOpf habe..... 
Also nur Mut!!!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was du meinst ist der § 323c StGB - Unterlassene Hilfeleistung -

----------


## Chrissi005

also ich bin da jetzt nicht wirklich erfahren, aber ich habe das so gelernt, dass man besser irgendetwas tut als gar nichts. Wenn man denkt dass es einen überfordert, muss man es nicht tun aber man sollte halt zu mindest den krankenwagen rufen. 
also das, was du gemacht hast, wie alle sagen muss doch richtig sein, das einzige, was zählt, ist doch, dass die frau lebt.

----------


## vollmilch

So ein Depp! Von dem Notarzt hätte nur ein Wort kommen dürfen: Danke!
Sehr unprofessionelles Handeln... Schade eigentlich...

----------


## Purzel 1

Unglaublich! Anstatt sich bei Dir zu bedanken....
Das würde ich dem zuständigen Oberarzt melden, damit der sein Personal mal sortiert bekommt..... 
Wir haben bei einer Reanimation schon einige male die Rippen gebrochen. Damit konnten die aber gut weiterleben, ohne eigentlich weniger.
Liebe Grüße Christa

----------


## Filliz

Hallo  
Also ich bin in der Regel wenig erschrocken, wenn es um Erste Hilfe geht. Ich bin weder hecktisch, noch kopflos. Dann verschaffe ich mir ein Bild von der Situation und handle. 
Notruf absetzen und dann sehen, wie ich dem Verletzten helfen kann. 
Ich kann gut Blut sehen und habe keine Berührungsängste (Gummihandschuhe! Autoverbandskasten).
Außerdem gehe ich beruhigend auf die Verletzten ein.  
So war es zumindest bis jetzt, wenn sich meine Kinder verletzt haben. Einmal habe ich bis jetzt helfen können, bei einem kl. Mädchen, dass von einen ca. 3,5 m hohen Kletterturm gefallen ist. Sie war sehr blaß und sämtliche Mütter drumherum riefen: " Sie atmet nicht!" Gut, dass  Kind war blaß und auch kurz ohne Bewußtsein. Die stabile Seitenlage, war nicht angebracht, da sie auf den Rücken gefallen war, und ich (wir) sie nicht bewegen wollten. Aber durch auflegen der Hände auf Bauch und zwischen Brust, habe ich die Atmung feststellen können. Aber trotzdem meinte eine Frau das Kind beatmen zu müssen. Sie erlangte danach auch direkt das Bewußstsein und weinte. So das war es eigentlich schon. Ich hätte sie nicht beatmet, ich sah keinen Grund. Kurz darauf kam auch schon der RW.
Ich hatte keinerlei Angst hier zu helfen auch wenn die Entscheidung, die man trifft nicht unbedingt die richtige ist. Aber besser so als gar nicht helfen.
Bis bald
Tanja

----------


## dreamchaser

Es ist sehr schön, wenn jeder Erste Hilfe nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen leistet. Auch Mediziner sind nicht perfekt, und wenn ich z.T. Reanimationen im Krankenhaus sehe, dann ist auch hier noch sehr viel Übungsbedarf. Erschreckend ist, dass sich immer noch Mediziner anmassen, siewüssten alles und dies auch von den Laien, die bereitwillig helfen, verlangen. Dein Verhalten war völlig korrekt, Zahnfee!!!

----------


## Michi

Mein Gott, was für ein Idiot von Notarzt! Ich finde du hast super reagiert! Toll. Meiner Meinung nach gilt: jede Hilfe ist besser als keine Hilfe!

----------


## Sylvia

:s_rose_for_u_cut:  Hallo Zahnfee,tolle Leistung las dich nicht unter kriegen.Was meinste was ich in meinen 12 Jahren als Altenpfl. mir alles anhören musste.Du hast völlig korrekt und schnell gehandelt.Kannste dir ein dickes BIENCHEN geben.
Lg. Sylvi

----------

